# Opinion on Color



## maplewoods04 (Jan 4, 2014)

ok i already saw a thread about black and silver and silver sables however i could NOT see any of the pictures lol. Can anyone tell me what you would call my male in my profile picture. i have heard him called so many different colors so i want to hear what everyone thinks lol. i posted a album on my profile showing the stages of his coloring within his first year. would love any views on it and opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I would say Faded Black and Tan. He is very handsome!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Looking at the photos in your album in your profile, I would say washed out black and tan.


----------



## maplewoods04 (Jan 4, 2014)

selzer said:


> Looking at the photos in your album in your profile, I would say washed out black and tan.



This is what confuses me is because he does have the creamy look on top like a faded tan maybe but his stomach chest floor legs and back of thighs are pure white? lol didn't know if this makes a difference?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The white on a dog like Luka is a very faded tan. You mentioned black and silver - that is also a basic black and tan, with the tan faded to almost white. 

The different colours like black and silver, black and creme, black and tan, black and red, are all black and tans with different amount of pigment in the tan areas. Technically they are not different colours - all the same colour with some dogs having more pigment, and others less.


----------



## maplewoods04 (Jan 4, 2014)

thanks for the explanation. i had someone call him a silver sable too isn't that just the pattern for the most part?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Looking at this adult coloring, I was wondering too if he might be a patterned sable - his saddle is so light, with so much undercoat showing through - but the puppy pictures prove that he is black and tan. 

Sables are born brown or grey all over, then if a patterned sable, the darker sable coloring recedes to a blanket or sable pattern.

Black and tans are born almost solid black, then as they get older, the black recedes, and the tan comes out. The puppy pics show him to be a black and tan.


----------

